

Google launches Its Knowledge Graph - neya
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/16/google-just-got-a-whole-lot-smarter-launches-its-knowledge-graph/

======
americandesi333
Finally Google is moving in the right direction. There is still a lot more
they can do with semantic search. For example, wouldn't it be great to see the
related topics in a concept map, have meanings and history right there, but
also let people curate this knowledge graph.

Check out InstaGrok. It does something like that- <http://www.instagrok.com/>

------
irickt
Discussion here <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3982887>

------
kposehn
Ok, this is much cooler than spew (I mean spyw).

Thanks Google - I'm looking forward to having relevance in my search again!

------
drano
Looks like Wolfram alpha inside Google, no ?

~~~
msfd
More like DuckDuckGo if you ask me.

~~~
myko
More like Metaweb, the technology this is based off of (purchased by Google in
2010).

